# Welcome, new Kindle-owners!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas morning, all!

And a special welcome to all of you who received a Kindle this Christmas. Thanks for visiting - if you haven't already, please join us so you can introduce yourself, make posts, ask questions, and - of course - join our contests and giveaways for Kindle stuff!

Also, here's a thread that may be useful for new Kindle owners: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1769.0.html

And, feel free to post any questions or comments you have in this thread. Our members are happy to welcome you and to help you make the most of your Kindle!

-Harvey and the KindleBoards mods


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, New Kindle-owners!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will find Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can find reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question.
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

And to help us get acquainted with new owners, the inquisinator (that would be me) respectfully requests the following information in intro posts....

1) Where you're from.
2) What kind of kindle you've got.
3) What type of stuff you like to read
4) Your favorite color or your sign....

Okay, you can skip number four, but it's always fun to know.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome, and have fun getting to know your new companion! Mine goes everywhere with me.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the boards, welcome to the cult of Kindle, and happy holidays to you!!

You will find the people here EXTREMELY kind, helpful, and knowledgeable. Unlike some other boards (that I won't mention), the users here welcome your questions and are actually quite eager to help you out so you can enjoy your Kindle to its fullest. The unofficial motto of the board here seems to be that "there are no stupid questions," so please ask away!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I am going to start reading my very first Kindle book. 

How do I bookmark where I left off and do you power down at night and plug in or what? Maybe leave it in sleep mode?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I am going to start reading my very first Kindle book.
> 
> How do I bookmark where I left off and do you power down at night and plug in or what? Maybe leave it in sleep mode?


You don't have to bookmark it or anything. The kindle stays on the last page read in whatever book you're in. And unlike the iPod, charging the kindle doesn't lose where you are.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The kindle uses no more power in sleep mode than it does in off mode, so might as well just leave it in sleep, it comes back up quicker.


----------



## Evilv2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys! My name is Logan and I just got a Kindle . I've been browsing these forums for a while now and just now decided to register.

*1) Where you're from.*
I live in Atlanta, Georgia.
*2) What kind of kindle you've got.*
Kindle 2 International
*3) What type of stuff you like to read*
I like to read fiction books about society, people, myself, etc. that help me get a better understanding of the world... at least that's what I've been reading this year. Right now I'm reading _Tipping Point_.
*4) Your favorite color or your sign....*
I think my favorite color is white haha.

These forums are a great place to learn about the Kindle and books so I'm happy to be here .


----------



## tedmcardle (Dec 12, 2009)

What a great Christmas present.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm so happy for all you new kindle owners.  When I bought my first kindle over a year ago, it felt like Christmas even though it wasn't!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Evilv2 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Logan and I just got a Kindle . I've been browsing these forums for a while now and just now decided to register.
> 
> *1) Where you're from.*
> I live in Atlanta, Georgia.
> ...


Welcome, Logan! You'll love your Kindle and I hope you enjoy KindleBoards.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to new Kindle owners....glad to have you here! This is a fun and friendly place and we love to answer questions.

Enjoy your Kindles. If you are anything like me, you'll read more in the coming months than you have read in years.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## Karleezy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Everybody, Happy Holidays!! My name is Karleezy and I'm new to the board. I purchased a kindle 2 international for my mom this Christmas. She loves to read and always has a book in her purse. She's not tech savvy at all, so I'll be the one updating, and downloading books into her K2. She reads a lot of non-fiction novels. The thing is English is her second language and she reads a lot in Spanish, but I have yet to find a Spanish section in amazon.com. What is the easiest way to browse through Spanish books or books that have been translated into Spanish? Another question I have is do I always have to buy books from amazon? or is there other places where I can download them from? Thanks in advanced for any help!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The easiest way to find the Spanish language books is to go to the Kindle Store, click on Kindle Books along the top menu, then search for "Spanish Edition" or from the main Amazon page search for "Spanish Edition Kindle Books". You could also search for a specific book and put Spanish Edition Kindle Book with the title or author to see if it's available.

If you go to Book Lovers' Links in the Book Corner, you'll find lots of other sources for books.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Karleezy (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, awesome help! thanks a lot. i really appreciate it!!


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope all you new Kindle owners are having a lot of fun with your Kindles now.

I know this "long time" (got mine in October   ) owner is.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Welcome new Kindle owners!

Be sure to check out my master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.0.html


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Folks, My name is Mark and got my Kindle Thursday night from my kids.  What a great bunch of kids!

1. I live in Plainview, TX
2. I received the Kindle 2
3. I like to read just about anything but historical fiction, alternative histories, or military history are my favorites.
4. Blue 

I can see this thing being my constant companion when I'm going anywhere there is a possibility of waiting on anything.  Been looking here for a few days as I found out I was getting the Kindle, by accident, not stooping, and thought I would drop in.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

*1) Where you're from.* I live just outside Seattle WA
*2) What kind of kindle you've got.* My kindle is a K2i, bought it for myself, it is a birthday present to me. Have been saving up the money. I am so excited she arrived today. Even though my birthday isn't until later in January.
*3) What type of stuff do you like to read* Most anything. I don't read horror or things like that. So I read, self help, Spiritual, fantasy, Science Fiction especially also mystery/murder mystery, I like funny books. 
*4) Your favorite color or your sign*.... Sign is Capricorn/Aquarius born right on the dividing line/time so I am both really. Colors I love them all. I just don't wear Yellow or Brown. How is that? Did I answer all the questions?

*Looking up to make sure I dotted all my i's and Crossed all my t's. Hmmmm.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to all the new Kindlers and congrats on your first posts!  I think you'll find this is a great place!!!

Betsy


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> And to help us get acquainted with new owners, the inquisinator (that would be me) respectfully requests the following information in intro posts....


*1) Where you're from.*
I'm originally from Washington State, but now I live on historic Route 66 in the California High Desert.

*2) What kind of kindle you've got.*
I got a K2i as a Christmas present to myself, using the Audible $100 coupon. Between the coupon and the fact that ebooks are finally cheaper than "DTBs" this was the Christmas I broke down.

*3) What type of stuff you like to read*
Mostly romances, some mystery, some supernatural/fantasy & SF. I've already downloaded and reread the first four Julia Quinn Bridgerton novels. It was neat that while I was waiting for it to arrive, I could order books and when it was delivered I just had to turn it on to see the books already waiting for me!!! I've got about 10 books preordered and arriving in the next couple of weeks. The nice thing about the preorders is that now I don't have to wait for them to arrive by snail, they'll just be THERE! Oh, and I was going to buy them and read them ANYWAYS, but now I'll be saving money by reading them electronically (I'll have to start keeping a running total of ebook vs. print price to compare this time NEXT year )

*4) Your favorite color or your sign....*
I like burgundy, black and silver but also purples greens and blues. I positively HATE orange. I'm an Aries and my two fur children are also Aries.

All in all I'm very happy with my new Kindle. One of the advantages is that when its cold and I'm bundled up, I can push the next page button without taking my hand out from under the covers! *BRRRR!!!*


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Shara and I am a new Kindle2 owner as of yesterday.  Today was spent researching, since I really have had no experience using an ereader.  I had no idea this 'universe' existed!  Skins, covers, special carrying pouches...wow!  Very cool.  I'm glad to have found this message board   I have already decided that an Oberon cover is a must after looking at all of the beautiful pics.  I have a number of skins that I have picked out too.  Anyway...I live in Phoenix AZ, and I like to read just about everything.  I am a soccer player and my sign is ARIES.  Looking forward to making lots of new friends here!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

even though I joined a few weeks ago, thanks for the warm welcome, I'm always learning something new on these forums


----------



## JRMama (Dec 27, 2009)

1) Where you're from.
California
2) What kind of kindle you've got.
Kindle 2
3) What type of stuff you like to read
Autobiographies, Psychology
4) Your favorite color or your sign....
Purple, Libra  

Hi Everyone.  Just got a Kindle for Christmas.  I want to love it, and almost do, but for some reason it is bothering my eyes(I have good vision so thats not the issue)  I wrote to customer service to see about a font change or contrast change, then did some searching and found this forum.   Amazon will have so much of my money if they can just fix this issue.  I know I will buy more e-books than I should!  If they can't I'll have to send it back.  Its just too pricey not too love completely. (And I really want an Oberon cover!)


----------



## geekmama (Nov 20, 2009)

I received my Kindle 2i in October in honor of obtaining my Bachelor's Degree. It's a big deal because I graduated at the age of 47!

I live in Bethlehem, PA and my favorite color is red. I am a Libra. I will read most anything, I especially like mysteries and thrillers and contemporary fiction. I just finished _The Dome_ by Stephen King and am now reading _Forever Odd_ by Dean Koontz.

I am really excited to be a part of the Kindle community!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

geekmama said:


> I received my Kindle 2i in October in honor of obtaining my Bachelor's Degree. It's a big deal because I graduated at the age of 47!
> 
> I live in Bethlehem, PA and my favorite color is red. I am a Libra. I will read most anything, I especially like mysteries and thrillers and contemporary fiction. I just finished _The Dome_ by Stephen King and am now reading _Forever Odd_ by Dean Koontz.
> 
> I am really excited to be a part of the Kindle community!


And we are very excited to have you and all the other new members!


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello! and thanks for the warm welcome.

Santa, aka DH, gave me a kindle for Christmas.

*1) Where you're from* Detroit Suburb
*2) What kind of kindle you've got* DX
*3) What type of stuff you like to read* anything except horror. Joining a book club has really expanded what types of books I read, I think the kindle will continue to do that for me
*4) Your favorite color or your sign....
* Aries 

I would also be interested in anyone weighing in on having the DX over the k2. 
I am wondering if DH over bought and the k2 is all I need? Any comments/opinions? TIA


----------



## mfdwife (Dec 24, 2009)

I got my Kindle two days before Christmas from DH who wanted me to be able to enjoy it while visiting family Christmas Eve.

1) Where you're from.
Northeast Arkansas
2) What kind of kindle you've got.
K2i
3) What type of stuff you like to read
Mysteries, suspense, biographies, almost anything except romance only books
4) Your favorite color or your sign....
Green

I've only downloaded a few books, but plan on getting more. So far, I've concentrated on the free ones, but will buy a few shortly. I just haven't made up my mind which ones I want to get first. I also need to get it a cover, but wow, there are so many to choose from, I haven't decided there either.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, another Arkansan! I live in the Little Rock area. Be sure to check out my post above for lots of great free and bargain books. You'll love the Kindle and I hope you'll continue with KindleBoards!


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

Finally in possession of my new Kindle 2i.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Taborcarn said:


> Finally in possession of my new Kindle 2i.


Don't it feel good?


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I became the proud owner of a new Kindle 2 on Christmas Eve.....  I live in the far north suburbs of Chicago, I am a crazy Scorpio on the cusp (of madness according to my DH), favorite color is purple (most days, anyway), and will read just about anything put in front of me!!


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi all!  

I got my Kindle 2 for Christmas, and I am in love.  I downloaded a few freebies, and some classics too.

I am trying to decide on a case.  I have my skin picked out and ordered.

I live in Southern, Illinois.

I read anything not bolted down.

My favorite color is blue, but there is no blue in my skin I picked. LOL

I am so glad to have found this board!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, ZsuZsu! Glad to have you Join in! A few of us have been said to be a little crazy, so you will probably fit right in.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

brandydandy, Welcome! Be sure and check out my thread near the biginning of this thread for plenty of other resources for finding more books!


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

Taborcarn said:


> Finally in possession of my new Kindle 2i.


I see you are an Artie Lange fan! Me too! Yeah Howard 100!!


----------



## bitsy55 (Dec 25, 2009)

I received my Kindle2 about a week before Christmas thanks to my sweet hubby. I absolutely love it! I also got a M-Edge case, a skin from DecalGirl and a reading light. Yesterday, I ordered two more cases and two travel bags from Borsa Bella. I'm also trying to get a custom skin order together. I've downloaded several books......some free and also purchased a couple.

1) Where you're from. - Whitehouse Texas.....about 100 miles east of Dallas

2) What kind of kindle you've got. - K2

3) What type of stuff you like to read - Almost anything. Mainly fiction.

4) Your favorite color or your sign.... - purple and I'm a Libra

Thanks for the welcomes. I've enjoyed reading about all the new Kindles


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the new Kindle owners!  Welcome to the obsession!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

sheista said:


> Hello! and thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> Santa, aka DH, gave me a kindle for Christmas.
> 
> ...


There are pros and cons to each model. I like the portability of the K2; my husband prefers the large DX screen. To read a recent discussion on this topic, check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15935.0.html


----------



## Cheryll1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello to all!

I'm from Northwest Indiana.

I got a K2 from DH for Christmas. We go on scuba diving trips and I got tired of lugging 4 books and having to wait for the paperback versions to keep luggage weight down. So far I'm thrilled with the K2.

I like fiction. I'm started my Kindle read with "The Lost Symbol" and will definitely buy "Under the Dome".

I'm an Aquarius (must be why I love diving).


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome all new kindle owners!! Happy Reading!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello from NC! =) My name is Mandy, and I'm a 31 year old mother of three daughters. My love of reading began quite early, and even as a pre-teen, I'd read 4 or 5 books at any given time. I just wasn't content unless I had something to read, even if it was the back of a cereal box at breakfast! I had slowed way down on the reading when I began having children, but I've found myself slowly getting back into it.

I don't have a Kindle yet. My birthday is January 28th, and I will order a K2 around that time. The anticipation is truly killing me!! I was gona get a nook, I really really wanted one. As hard as I tried to convince myself to go with the nook, I just couldn't ignore the fact that the Amazon book store blew B&N out of the water. Then of course, the problems with the nookare just awful. So I'm extremely happy I decided on the Kindle!

I like to read anything, really. At the moment, I'm heavily into non-fiction: WWII, the Holocaust, Native American History, and the Beatles. I love Edgar Allan Poe and Stephen King.

My favorite color is green, and I'm an Aquarius.

I look forward to getting my Kindle, and getting to know you all!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings Cheryll and Mandy! Glad you have joined us!


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello everyone and thank you for the warm welcome. I live in MD and am currently visiting in the STL area for the holidays. I received a K2 for Christmas from my son and his family and LOVE it. I was using the app on my iPhone and it drove me crazy having to flip pages so frequently. As soon as I logged onto the K2, my books, that were previously on the iPhone, updated, and was on the page I had just finished on the iPhone. Did I say I love this thing! I also received an Amazon Gift Card to order a cover, books, and anything else I thought I might need. 
Thanks again for the warm welcome and I'm looking forward to participating and learning from this board.


----------



## aw (Dec 25, 2009)

I just got a Kindle 2 for Christmas - I hooked it up via USB and transfered several pdfs to the Documents folder but none show up when I disconnect.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

aw said:


> I just got a Kindle 2 for Christmas - I hooked it up via USB and transfered several pdfs to the Documents folder but none show up when I disconnect.


It's possible that you're not displaying your "Personal Docs". Press the Home button to view the home page. At the top of the screen, on the left, a message will indicate if you're the text at the top left indicates that you're "Showing All Items" or just showing Books, or subscriptions, or personal docs.

To change that setting, move up to that line with your 5-way controller, and slide it to the left to change the setting - either to All My Items, or to Personal Docs.


----------



## Relle (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello, I too received a Kindle for Xmas from my husband (after huge hints ) and I LOVE it! I live in Australia and have wanted one since seeing it on Oprah. I am an avid reader and am sick of paying the price of new release books here or waiting for a month after reserving them at the library. Kindle books are half the price on Amazon and although not all are available on the International version I already have a list i plan to buy. I just wish i had more time to Read, Read, Read!! P.S. What a great Kindle Community, i never knew anything like this exsited, Thank-you!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I received my Kindle for Christmas. DH told me about it before-hand (I had told him I wanted one), and he wanted to make sure he got me the ebook reader I wanted. So we did some research...went to Barnes & Noble and looked at the Nook, and then did some online research. He's a guidance counselor at a middle school, and had mentioned to the English teachers that I wanted a Kindle. He said when they started oohing and aahing that he knew he had to get it. He's so technophobic, that he didn't want to make the purchase himself! So we ordered it on the 23rd, and it arrived the next day. He wouldn't let me open it until Christmas Day, but I downloaded several books from the PC. They were waiting for me when I opened the box and started up the Kindle. I've finished two books and am into the third already  . 

I absolutely love it. The Locations numbers will take some getting used to (I haven't figured those out yet), but reading is so easy, and I love being able to purchase/download right from the Kindle. I am guessing that there will still be some books that I'll buy in paper, but for everyday reading, it's amazing. On Saturday, I took all the paperbacks that have been collecting dust to Halfprice Books, and just cleaned out a bunch of stuff. No more buying paper books just to read a book (yea, I know I could use the library, but it seems everything I want to read is on backorder).

It's an amazing little gadget for book lovers and gadget lovers and I am both!

1. I'm from Central Indiana (I only know of one other person with one, and didn't even know that until Christmas Day)
2. I have the K2 with the 6" screen
3. I like to read about anything. Right now I'm reading "Half Broke Horses" by Jeanette Walls. I like everything from fiction (easy reading over lunch at work) to historical books (also reading Team of Rivals--got interested in that during the last election).
4. Favorite color is red and I'm an Aries.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello - I just got my Kindle for Christmas and I must say it is my favorite gift!  I can barely tear myself away from it to go to work  

1) Where you're from.
I am from Northern Illinois
2) What kind of kindle you've got.
Kindle 2
3) What type of stuff you like to read
So far, I am sticking to the classics that I have not gotten around to reading.  I am reading Anna Karenina at the moment, and next up is A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man.
4) Your favorite color or your sign....
Green


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> The Locations numbers will take some getting used to (I haven't figured those out yet)


They have to specifically do with bits and bytes of information. . .somewhere early on someone did a calculation and figured out how many locations to a "page" in a standard paperback. You might find it if you search the forum for "location number".

The good thing is that the location doesn't change when the font size does, unlike pages where the page numbers in a hardback or a paperback or a large print are all different. Lots of people use them to refer to things in the Kindle Book clubs that happen periodically around here and it works just great because we're _all reading a Kindle book!_ It is a bit more of an issue if you're trying to coordinate with someone reading on paper.

For just my personal reading, I don't really worry too much about it. . .the % at the bottom lets me know how far along I am, which I know in a paper book approximately by how thick the 'read' section is compared to the 'unread' section.  A specific location is only really important if you have to reference back to it, and if you book mark and make a note the Kindle will save it for you.


----------



## kfuller (Dec 20, 2009)

We got our new Kindle the week before Christmas. We got the K2i, and are going to try to share it. We're in Western KY and read (me) mysteries, suspense, historical fiction and (him) history, non-fiction and mysteries.

Got a case from  Tuff-Luv that we're quite pleased with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kfuller said:


> We got our new Kindle the week before Christmas. We got the K2i, and are *going to try to share it*. We're in Western KY and read (me) mysteries, suspense, historical fiction and (him) history, non-fiction and mysteries.
> 
> Got a case from Tuff-Luv that we're quite pleased with.


Yeah. No. that's not going to work. 

We have any number of Kindle Families here who started out with that idea and then pretty quickly decided a second (or third! ) Kindle would be a good thing! But remember, Kindles can share the same account so you can share books. . . . .


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice idea . . .


> We got our new Kindle the week before Christmas. We got the K2i, and are going to try to share it.


 However I don't think it will work. I keep thinking that I will get a book or two that my son would like and then I realize I don't want to share my kindle with him. So... Good luck with the sharing.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They have to specifically do with bits and bytes of information. . .somewhere early on someone did a calculation and figured out how many locations to a "page" in a standard paperback. You might find it if you search the forum for "location number".
> 
> The good thing is that the location doesn't change when the font size does, unlike pages where the page numbers in a hardback or a paperback or a large print are all different. Lots of people use them to refer to things in the Kindle Book clubs that happen periodically around here and it works just great because we're _all reading a Kindle book!_ It is a bit more of an issue if you're trying to coordinate with someone reading on paper.
> 
> For just my personal reading, I don't really worry too much about it. . .the % at the bottom lets me know how far along I am, which I know in a paper book approximately by how thick the 'read' section is compared to the 'unread' section.  A specific location is only really important if you have to reference back to it, and if you book mark and make a note the Kindle will save it for you.


Thanks, Ann. I was more curious than anything. I do use the % read function quite a bit. The location thing just takes a bit of getting used to (or ignoring takes a bit of getting used to, I guess... 

I'm on book 3 already, though, so I guess you could say I've adapted quickly!


----------



## misstdiana (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, I am new here. I keep seeing reference to this forum on amazon.com so I finally joined. My name is Diane


1) Where you're from- Chicago IL
2) What kind of kindle you've got- Kindle 2 refurb and I love it
3) What type of stuff you like to read-mystery, romance, etc
4) Your favorite color or your sign....fave color is purple and I am a cancer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Diane. . . . .you've found the friendliest Kindle discussion forum on the 'net!

(I was going to say "happiest place on earth" but I think that phrase is taken.  )

Check out all the forums. . . .and feel free to post a welcome down in the "Introductions" section.


----------



## MalinaM (Dec 16, 2009)

1) Where you're from - Illinois
2) What kind of kindle you've got - Kindle 2 
3) What type of stuff you like to read - will try just about anything but not a huge science fiction fan.  Mostly mystery, thriller etc.
4) Your favorite color or your sign - Green

I knew I was getting a Kindle for Christmas.  I've read 2 1/2 books since Christmas evening and have downloaded 3 Kindle screens worth of books, a good portion of them free.

I am SO HOOKED!  I love not having to turn pages!  The Oberon cover is amazing, makes it easy to hold on to and is so soft I could fold back the cover right out of the box.  The Decalgirl skin is dark and does help lighten up the screen as has been suggested so thanks for the tips.  The the BB Bag is a perfect fit.

This could be dangerous!!!!   Dishes, laundry...what are those?


----------



## gidget (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Canada
2. Kindle 2 International with M-Edge Platform Jacket and e-Luminator
3. There's very little I won't read

I mostly wanted to say hi because have stopped in here a few times since receiving my Kindle for Christmas, and thought it seemed like a very pleasant group of people. I have been enjoying reading with the Kindle!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Diane, Malina and Gidget! We are glad you have joined our merry band of Kindle Krazies! Besure to look around here and keep posting!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, everyone. Glad to have you here.

Yes, the sharing thing does not work. I tried that way back when with my daughter. We are a multi-Kindle family and have been since June, 2008.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I share my Kindle with my husband.  I use it, he listens to me talk about it.


Betsy


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I share my Kindle with my husband. I use it, he listens to me talk about it.
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL! I guess technically then I share my Kindle with my husband as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously, he has no interest so I doubt we'll ever be a two Kindle family.  He is sooo not into technology.    He's got other great attributes.

Betsy


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My husband isn't interested either.  He'd rather read political blogs on the internet and well...that's just not my cup of tea.  So, he surfs the web and I read the Kindle and we're all happy!  It really was a godsend when we went to Key West in October.  I read about fifteen books that week while lounging on the porch hammock in the sunshine and I can't imagine lugging all that book weight with me.  Instead, I had it all in one little Kindle!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy that's what the kids are for, or siblings.. we are a 3 kindle account, me, our oldest son, and younger son's GF. And as soon as $ isn't as tight as it is, our DD will get one too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did give my brother a Kindle for Christmas last year and he's on my account.  The middle granddaughter would love one, if I ever upgrade she'll get the old one.  It's a little more than we usually spend on the grandkids. (Or brothers for that matter, but I've only got one brother and five grandkids; makes us cheaper when we have to do the same thing for five, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## tsheff (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I received my Kindle2 for my birthday in November 09 and I'm totally hooked!! I found this board on another forum and I'm so glad I did. I love to read anything that sounds interesting... My favorite color is Purple and Blue. Hey I couldn't choose between the two and why should I...LOL  I live in upstate NY, so I will be home due to the snow and I love that I don't have to go to the bookstore to get a book when its so cold outside. This is going to be a great ride!!!!!


----------



## Dharkestar (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! I just got my new Kindle a few days ago and I LOVE it! I can't imagine life without it now and to think a couple of weeks ago I was skeptical I would use it much. lol. Now I'm dying to get my husband one so we can Kindle together. 

1) Where you're from.

Fort Collins, CO

2) What kind of kindle you've got.

K2

3) What type of stuff you like to read

Pretty much everything.

4) Your favorite color or your sign....

Gemini/Purple


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, New Kindle-owners!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum.
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------

